# August Photo Contest



## Kathrynehalliday

Well, Phoenix hasn't gone on vacation much, but we have had a few of his favorite place... the BEACH!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Hanging out by the lake.








[/IMG]


----------



## rik6230

The beach. His favorite place


----------



## SimTek

Sam Dog at the lake...


----------



## mm03gn

My girls on the beach at my cottage:


----------



## mudEpawz

sand-angels


----------



## MidasMom

Chilling at the cottage with a nice cold one, LOL!


----------



## Nyahsmommy

Nyah having fun at her private summer beach spot


----------



## Jushing

Retto enjoying playing fetch at the beach.


----------



## debra1704

Winter Holiday


----------



## Claire's Friend

Rose enjoys cruising around the lake in the party barge


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Kira watches the surfers at Ventura beach...


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Claire's Friend said:


> Rose enjoys cruising around the lake in the party barge


That's just too cute...all that's missing is the captains hat.

Pete


----------



## Claire's Friend

Just for you, Pete !!


----------



## Laurie

Lexxington swimming and duck hunting at the lake!


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Laurie said:


> Lexxington swimming and duck hunting at the lake!


OMG, he's killed Santa Claus! haha


----------



## Laurie

goldenjackpuppy said:


> OMG, he's killed Santa Claus! haha


 
I didn't even realize until we were at the lake that the duck had a santa hat on. :doh: I'm not even sure where we got that duck....must have been a gift from an agility trial. In any event, Lexx thought it was great!


----------



## mayapaya

Claire's Friend said:


> Rose enjoys cruising around the lake in the party barge


This picture is fabulous, and agree with FeatherRiverSam--all that's missing is the captain's hat!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Claire's Friend said:


> Just for you, Pete !!


Susan Marie you're too much!!! I should have known better...you don't miss a thing and thank you for the smile .

Pete


----------



## tobysmommy

What a wonderful collection of photos already! I can tell this is going to be another month where it'll be hard to pick a winner, because they're _all_ great. I'm loving seeing all our pups on vacation! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Waggily Tail

*Maggie was busy bringing home the Gold!*

Awesome photos everyone. I love this thread. 1st time submitting so hope it works.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Waggily Tail said:


> Awesome photos everyone. I love this thread. 1st time submitting so hope it works.


WOW, where is that? I want to live there !!!


----------



## Waggily Tail

A little gem of a place in Charlestown, RI. We are so fortunate to have beautiful ponds and rivers and the Atlantic so close to us.


----------



## maryt

*Baxter running in the fields at 3.5 months old...*

Baxter running in the fields at 3.5 months


----------



## Ash

Stytch hiking in beautiful Jasper, Alberta!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Ash said:


> Stytch hiking in beautiful Jasper, Alberta!


I've always wanted to go to Jasper.

When I lived in Calgary I only ever got to Banff and Lake Louise.


----------



## debra1704

Waggily Tail, that shot of Maggie is spectacular!!!!!


----------



## Claudia M

*Give me that treat!*

I am waiting patiently and I even sit and wait!


----------



## Sweet Summer Time

*SUMMER vacation*

One of Summer's mini boating vacations.


----------



## Capt Jack

*Capt Jack at his island*

Jacks favorite sand island behind Andy Griffiths house in Manteo :wave:


----------



## vcm5

Ry enjoying a 4th of July barbecue!


----------



## Megora

Summer vacay = enjoyin green grass and sunny warm days... and having joy in the simple things.


----------



## Suni52

Okay, I know this doesn't look like a big deal at all, but it is actually monumentous for us. Sadie finally learned how to swim today and not just flail around in the water looking like she's going to drown. We were so excited. She kept going out and fetching sticks and for once acting like a real retriever. We were so proud.


----------



## SluggersMom

Meet Slugger! He is 13 weeks old and in training to be my husbands ( who is recovery from combat injuries) service dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Capt Jack

SluggersMom said:


> Meet Slugger! He is 13 weeks old and in training to be my husbands ( who is recovery from combat injuries) service dog.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


 Thanks to your husband & slugger God Bless America!Jack & I will give up our chance for him


----------



## maryt

Baxter and I will give up our chance too!


----------



## Jacques2000

there's so many good entries. One of my friends has a pic of him on a paddle board with me he likes to sit in my lap on it but i don't have it at the moment:doh:
this is Levi at the lake a few weeks ago.









good luck everyone


----------



## Dexter12

Dex loves going in the boat


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

My kids on our vacation up north....


----------



## Jacques2000

my pic in my first post seems to have disappeared and i can't edit so here it is again.


----------



## akgolden

Bailey on a mini vacation at my parent's place while the wife and I celebrated our 1 year anniversary. Brother got this pic from his iPhone.,


----------



## Catalina

Here's Fletcher in his favorite place with his favorite ball!


----------



## CStrong73

*Rocket enjoying a pontoon cruise on Lake Fenton*

Not really a vacation, vacation....but a fun afternoon boat ride.


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind

That is how Georgia likes to spend her vacation!


----------



## Suni52

GeorgiaOnMyMind said:


> View attachment 117998
> 
> 
> That is how Georgia likes to spend her vacation!


Wait a minute what is she launching off of? She's looks like she's jumping out of the water like a flying fish. Great pic


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Oliver loves the water!


----------



## goldhaven

I live in Georgia so my vacation photos are from our trip to Maine in the winter. My dogs love the snow.


----------



## Nairb

Bella at the Mississippi River headwaters, Lake Itasca.


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind

Suni52 said:


> Wait a minute what is she launching off of? She's looks like she's jumping out of the water like a flying fish. Great pic



















Here are the other 2 pictures from that series and you can see her launching! The last picture...she simply jumps too far to keep everything in the frame.


----------



## Nairb

I would like to replace my previous entry. With the help of another member, the leash and collar have been edited out.


----------



## dexter0125

Dexter enjoying his time at the crystal coast. ♥
Emerald Isle, NC.


----------

